# 52204, 52214 Cystourethroscopy



## 06Coder

CPT says 52204 includes biopsy.  CPT Assist Aug 2009 clarifies this also includes fulguration of the urethra and bladder.

CPT says 52214 includes fulguration of trigone, bladder neck, etc., etc.  CPT Assist Aug 2009 does not clarify if this is to include biopsy.

Question:  If office procedure note states that the bladder neck was fulgurated and the floor of the bladder was biopsied would you code 52214 and 52204?

If the bladder neck was fulgurated and biopsied, how would you code for the biopsy?


----------



## daniel

06Coder said:


> CPT says 52204 includes biopsy.  CPT Assist Aug 2009 clarifies this also includes fulguration of the urethra and bladder.
> 
> CPT says 52214 includes fulguration of trigone, bladder neck, etc., etc.  CPT Assist Aug 2009 does not clarify if this is to include biopsy.
> 
> Question:  If office procedure note states that the bladder neck was fulgurated and the floor of the bladder was biopsied would you code 52214 and 52204?
> 
> If the bladder neck was fulgurated and biopsied, how would you code for the biopsy?


52214 would be the only code I allow. Techically the bladder neck and bladder is basically just the bladder. Which is the same location, reason for not adding 52204.


----------

